# e(lectrico)Mac; ou comment allumer son Mac en allumant la lumière.



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !! 

Voil&#224;, je me fait du soucis pour mon mac, et tout ce qui est branch&#233; sur le 220v dans la pi&#232;ce de mon ordinateur. 

Je me suis rendu compte que quand j'allume la lumi&#232;re du plafonnier, mon eMac sors de la suspension d'activit&#233; instantan&#233;ment. Qu'il y soit depuis 1 minute ou plus de 8h, c'est pareil. 


Ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne &#224; lieux par crises. La pr&#233;c&#233;dente &#233;tait cet hivers (4 ou 5 r&#233;veils). Mais cette fois ci, &#231;a fait plus d'une semaine que &#231;a d&#251;re... 

Pire encore : Ce matin, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un Mac Classic. Le bouton 220v qu'il y a &#224; l'arri&#232;re &#233;tait sur la position OFF. Je le branche, PAFF! le eMac sors de la veille.   Sans m&#234;me que je touche &#224; la lumi&#232;re :rateau: 

Le probl&#232;me n'est donc pas la lumi&#232;re, ni un probl&#232;me de surconsommation ou d'irr&#233;gularit&#233; dans le courant. Mais o&#249; chercher ?

Je me doute bien que sortir son Mac de la suspension d'activit&#233; par le 220v, &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre sans cons&#233;quences. 

Ma maison &#224; 15 ans, donc je suppose que l'installation &#233;lectrique est bonne. (Bien que  ). Je n'ai pas de courant porteur en ligne, ... il faudrait que j'essaye d'allumer la lumi&#232;re sans les p&#233;riph&#233;riques du Mac, pour voir si c'est un p&#233;riph&#233;rique qui se comporte comme s'il &#233;tait d&#233;connect&#233; puis reconnect&#233;, ou si c'est vraiment un probl&#232;me sur le 220v et que &#231;a affecte le Mac.


Si vous avez des id&#233;es ou que vous pourriez m'expliquer le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne....


----------



## daffyb (20 Juillet 2006)

ton mac est-il branch&#233; sur une prise &#233;quip&#233;e de la terre ?


----------



## chounim (20 Juillet 2006)

tu dois avoir des chutes, ou hausses de tensions quand yu touches a un truc...

J'voyais dans un studio (recente installation, avec terre), quand tu allumais la lumiere ( 3 pauvres spots), les 3 &#233;crans LCD passaient au noir et revenaient au bout de 2/3 secondes... Y'a pas grand chose a faire, a par peut etre un onduleur...mais bon...c'est pas si grave je pense, c'est peut etre possible que ca le fatigue au bout d'un moment quand meme...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2006)

> ton mac est-il branch&#233; sur une prise &#233;quip&#233;e de la terre ?


  Biensur !! 


Je pensais aussi, que c'&#233;tait due &#224; des chutes et hausses de tension. &#199;a me semblait louche car mon plafonnier est &#233;quip&#233; d'une ampoule basse conso de 15watt. Mais &#231;a semblait plausible.

Mais c'est quand j'ai branch&#233; la prise du vieux Mac que j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; paniquer. &#201;tant donn&#233; que le bouton 220v qui est &#224; l'arri&#232;re &#233;tait ouvert (le courant ne pouvais donc pas passer); le fait de branch&#233; n'a pas pue cr&#233;er de surtension ou de sous tension due &#224; la consommation du Mac.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut Leyry,

J'ignore d'où vient ton problème, mais tu devrais peut-être protéger ton matériel informatique avec un onduleur, non ?


----------



## chounim (20 Juillet 2006)

ca le fait dans toutes les pieces de la maison...?

est-ce que par hasard, un lave linge, ou/et lave vaiselle tournaient pas au meme instant...?
L'electricit&#233; a aussi sa part de mystere, mais l'erreur est souvent mat&#233;rielle...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2006)

> J'ignore d'o&#249; vient ton probl&#232;me, mais tu devrais peut-&#234;tre prot&#233;ger ton mat&#233;riel informatique avec un onduleur, non ?


  &#199;a se pourrais bien... mais c'est pas &#224; mon plus grand bonheur....  



> ca le fait dans toutes les pieces de la maison...?


  Je sais pas... mais j'envisage de changer le Mac de pi&#232;ce avent de choisir la m&#233;thode onduleur.



> est-ce que par hasard, un lave linge, ou/et lave vaiselle tournaient pas au meme instant...?


  C'est indiff&#233;rant. &#199;a le fait aussi bien quand ils sont &#233;teins ou en marche. Par contre, il faudrait que j'essaye de cibler les horaires, car c'est peut &#234;tre avec le chauffe-eau qui se d&#233;clenche en heure creuses....  &#224; tester &#231;a aussi.... 


Merci pour vos id&#233;es en tout cas


----------



## Pifou (21 Juillet 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ton mac est-il branché sur une prise équipée de la terre ?


 
Je te conseille de creuser l'idée soulevée par _daffyb_ : il se pourrait bien que tout celà soit lié à une mauvaise terre ; du coup le simple fait de brancher un appareil même éteint peut induire une tension flottante sur la terre de ton eMac et le sortir de son sommeil :sleep: Je te conseille de commencer par vérifier que la terre de la prise sur laquelle est branchée ton eMac est bien raccordée (fil cassé, cosse dévisée ...). Si cela ne résoud pas le problème, il faudra peut-être faire vérifier la qualité de la mise à la terre de ta maison et là, seul un électricien peut le faire.

Bon courage


----------



## denousse (21 Juillet 2006)

bonjour;je suis gardien d'immeuble et je te confirme qu'il faut se méfier  des prises terre ,certaines ne sont pas branchées.Je vois souvent des gens qui ont des prises terres dans leurs logement alors que la terre n'existe pas ou se trouve sectionnée dans le coffrage.


----------



## desertea (21 Juillet 2006)

Moi je pense qu'il y a plusieurs problèmes.
Peut être un pb de terre, mais ça, je n'y connais pas grand chose...

Cependant, d'après moi tu as également un problème avec ton Mac Classic. Car s'il n'est pas branché il ne pouvait pas être en veille (c'est un portable ?).

Donc si tu le branches et qu'il s'allume avec l'interrupteur sur OFF, c'est que celui-ci et HS !!! (l'interrupteur) 

Reste alors les phénomènes paranormaux souvent mis de côté à tort !!!


----------



## Pifou (21 Juillet 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense qu'il y a plusieurs problèmes.
> Peut être un pb de terre, mais ça, je n'y connais pas grand chose...
> 
> Cependant, d'après moi tu as également un problème avec ton Mac Classic. Car s'il n'est pas branché il ne pouvait pas être en veille (c'est un portable ?).
> ...


 
Pas si sur :mouais: Lorsqu'il branche son Mac Classic, ce n'est pas celui-ci qui se rallume mais l'eMac (qui était en veille) qui se "réveille"  Il semblerait que le simple fait de brancher la prise du Mac Classic réveille l'eMac (corrige-moi si je me trompe _Leyry Hynemonth_). Ce phénomène peut tout à fait correspondre à un problème de terre défectueuse ...


----------



## Dramis (21 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas... mais j'envisage de changer le Mac de pièce avent de choisir la méthode onduleur.


 
Un onduleur ça t'éviterais tout ces problèmes et protègerais ton équipement.  Et ça ne coute pas très très cher.

Chez moi, l'installation électrique date de l'antiquité, sans mise à la terre et quand je branche le chargeur du macbook, l'onduleur sur lequel le powermac est branché passe sur la batterie pendant quelques secondes.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Un onduleur &#231;a t'&#233;viterais tout ces probl&#232;mes et prot&#232;gerais ton &#233;quipement.  Et &#231;a ne coute pas tr&#232;s tr&#232;s cher.
> 
> Chez moi, l'installation &#233;lectrique date de l'antiquit&#233;, sans mise &#224; la terre et quand je branche le chargeur du macbook, l'onduleur sur lequel le powermac est branch&#233; passe sur la batterie pendant quelques secondes.



Sauf le probl&#232;me de la prise terre. Aucun achat de mat&#233;riel ne peut remplacer une prise terre correcte  

Le truc qui me scie un peut, c'est que quand j'ai r&#233;ellement un probl&#232;me de prise terre, d&#232;s que je touche les vis lat&#233;rales du eMac, je chope un coups d'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique. 
Bon, mais &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerais pas que &#231;a soit effectivement un probl&#232;me de ce genre : je trouve que les prises de mon multi-prise sont tr&#232;s facile &#224; manipuler, compar&#233; aux autres o&#249; il faut y aller &#224; 4 mains pour d&#233;brancher, et avec un marteau pour brancher  (   ). Changer le multi-prise alors.



> Pas si sur  Lorsqu'il branche son Mac Classic, ce n'est pas celui-ci qui se rallume mais l'eMac (qui &#233;tait en veille) qui se "r&#233;veille"  Il semblerait que le simple fait de brancher la prise du Mac Classic r&#233;veille l'eMac (corrige-moi si je me trompe Leyry Hynemonth). Ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne peut tout &#224; fait correspondre &#224; un probl&#232;me de terre d&#233;fectueuse ...


C'est exactement &#231;a. Et puis le Mac Classic dont je parle, c'est le mod&#232;le Macintosh Classic. Le vrais du nom. Alors la mise en veille sur ce genre de machine....  (M&#234;me les normes EPA Evolution ne sont pas respect&#233;es par cette machine)




> bonjour;je suis gardien d'immeuble et je te confirme qu'il faut se m&#233;fier des prises terre ,certaines ne sont pas branch&#233;es.Je vois souvent des gens qui ont des prises terres dans leurs logement alors que la terre n'existe pas ou se trouve sectionn&#233;e dans le coffrage.


C'est encourageant ....   :casse: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :modo: 


Je suis s&#251;r que la mise &#224; terre sur la maison est bonne. (Comme dis plus haut, je suis le genre de type qui prend le jus sur tout ce qui est m&#233;tallique et qui n'est pas reli&#233; &#224; la terre, pourtant, je ne prend pas le jus sur les appareils m&#233;talliques de ma maison). 
De plus, on vois tr&#232;s bien le c&#226;ble de mise &#224; terre dans mon garage, qui descend vers le  sol.

Mais pour la pi&#232;ce de l'ordinateur, l&#224;, je peus pas dire.... 

En tout cas, je vais suivre cette piste de la prise terre : Quand vous avez soulevez ce probl&#232;me, je me suis rendu compte qu'avec les appareils qui n'ont pas de liaison &#224; la terre, il n'y &#224; aucun probl&#232;me (Lampe de chevet, ventilateur....). Je vais donc commencer par le multi-prise, et je le changerais l'ordinateur de pi&#232;ce s'il le faut. 


Merci pour toutes vos id&#233;es !!!


----------



## chounim (21 Juillet 2006)

Si tu chopes des chataignes en touchant les parties m&#233;talliques de ton ordinateur...c'est la terre qui est mauvaise...enfin, la terre, ou l'isolation du mac, ou d'un autre appareil...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2006)

Effectivement, c'est le signe d'une mauvaise isolation, mais dans le cas ou la prise terre est op&#233;ratoire, c'est compens&#233;.

Je pr&#233;cise que c'est vraiment de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique que je chope un peut partout (sauf o&#249; la prise terre est Ok) , pas des coups de jus. (Au cas o&#249;  )


----------



## chounim (22 Juillet 2006)

oui, mais ca reste une fuite de courant...qui devrait partir vers la terre, et qui trouve un chemin plus rapide==> toi...huhu, et ca, c'est pas normal.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (26 Août 2006)

Bon, la p&#233;riode de test est pass&#233;e ... voici ce que j'ai d&#233;duis : Tout est dans l'USB autoaliment&#233;.

Plus il y &#224; de p&#233;riph&#233;riques autoaliment&#233;s branch&#233; lors de la mise en veille, plus la prise ou l'interrupteur qui va faire sortir le mac de sa mise en veille lorsque je vais me servir de ladite prise, est &#233;loign&#233;e du Mac. 

Je sais, c'est rocambolesque, mais c'est vrais. Je ne comprend pas plus qu'avent comment &#231;a marche. J'ai l'impression de vivre dans une maison o&#249; l'on &#224; install&#233; un r&#233;seau domotique pas cher, et que tout est en train de partir en vrille. 

Voil&#224;, les choses &#233;tant ce qu'elles sont, de d&#233;branche tous les USB, et j'utilise le bouton power pour mettre mon eMac en veille. 

Heureusement que je d&#233;m&#233;nage dans 2 mois....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour info... après le déménagement, le problème ne s'est plus jamais reproduit.

Pourtant l'installation électrique est bien plus vielle et mois sûre que celle que j'avais avant.


Ha... l'électricité...


----------

